# dolphin - verzeichnis mit 1000 unterverzeichnissen oefnen

## pieter_parker

hab ein verzeichnis das heisst "gross" und in dem sind 1000 unteverzeichnisse, und auf diese 1000 unterverzeichnisse sind 15000 dateien verteilt

wenn ich mit dem dolphin das verzeichnis "gross" oefnen will, erscheint unten ein ladebalken in dem steht "ordner wird geladen" , das dauert dann so ca 30 sekunden bis er fertig ist

oefne ich mit dem mc (midnight commander) das verzeichnis "gross" ist es in ca 0,5 sekunden da und bereit

was macht der dolphin in diesen 30 sekunden ?

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal probiert, die Vorschaufunktion zu deaktivieren? (unter "Allgemein" - "Vorschauen" alle Häkchen entfernen).

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi ihr Zwei,

das kann ich noch toppen, denn das nervt mich schon seit langem gewaltig!

Ich habe ein Verzeichnis in dem sich 123567 Dateien befinden (ges. 7,1GB)

Der mc zeigt die Liste sofort an, und ich kann unmittelbar beginnen zu scrollen.

Jetzt schaut mal wie lange das unter folgenden Bedingungen dauerte, bzw. dauert. Die Vorschauoption ist selbstredend abgeschaltet!

Früher mit dem konqueror und ext3 Dateisystem waren es knapp 12 Minuten, dann stieg ich um auf ext4 als es als stable deklariert wurde.

Dann dauerte es > 18 Minuten in der Symbolansicht.

Mit Dolphin dauert es nun > 21 Minuten in der Symbolansicht!

Dagegen dauert es "nur" ca. 7 Minuten in der Detailansicht mit aktivierten Größe; Datum; Typ Ansichtsoptionen, bis man flüssig scrollen kann. Der Ladebalken behauptet zwar schon nach > 5 Minuten 100 % geladen zu haben, bis dann jedoch die Anzahl der Dateien in der Statuszeile auftaucht, und man flüssig scrollen kann vergehen aber nochmal ca. 2 Minuten.

Ist beileibe kein Aushängeschild für KDE oder Linux, hab's leider nie mit Gnome /Nautilus getestet, und nun hab ich mich gänzlich von Gnome getrennt.

Jedenfalls wär's schön wenn sich die Entwickler dem mal annehmen würden. Ist doch einer der besagten Show-Stopper, nach denen sie fahnden, oder wie seht ihr das! ?

Und wo wir gerade bei kritik an Dolphin sind: Schon mal dolphin per kdesu gestartet und versucht ein paar Verzeichnisse zu löschen, ggf sogar leere oder gerade selbst erzeugte leere wieder zu löschen? Bei mir hängt er sich da ziemlich häufig auf! Habt ihr das auch?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ist doch klar, der muss für jede Datei da drin nu ma son kleines Bildchen und den Text anzeigen.

Ich weiß ja ach nicht was ihr da treibt. 123567 Dateien in einem Verzeichnis ohne Struktur? Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden.

Das wird mit keinem GUI Explorer besser gehen.

Sebastian

----------

## schachti

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ist beileibe kein Aushängeschild für KDE oder Linux,

 

Das hat ziemlich wenig mit Linux allgemein zu tun.

Probier doch alternativ mal den Krusader.

----------

## Randy Andy

@ Hollowman,

zu deinem Strukturvorwurf: Ja Nee, iss klar, würd ich ja auch nicht händisch so strukturieren aber: Cinelerra legt für's Hintergrundrendern pro Frame Filmmaterial (also bei Pal ca. 25 Bilder /sec.) jeweils ein jpg mit ca 60k an. 

Bei Zwei-Drei Stunden Projekten kommen da also schnell mal über 100.000 Dateien zustande. Noch Fragen!

Und: wüsste nicht warum ein Gui-Explorer wenn ich sämtliche Optionen wie Thumbnails etc. abschalte, das nicht können sollte. Schließlich will ich auch nicht mehr angezeigt bekommen als mit 'nem Midknight Commander. Das sollte er besser können. Würd mich ja nix sagen wenn ich echte Vorschaudateien aktiviert hätte, aber so.

@ Schachti v. wg. Krusader: Mal sehen, brauch's ja nicht wirklich, aber es nervt halt...

Andy.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Der mc ist doch aber auf der Konsole. Der macht also nix anders als den Text an zu zeigen.

Der Gui Explorer muss für jede Datei ein Bildchen laden und dieses anzeigen. Das dauert nun mal sein Zeit. Klar wird das noch ein bisschen schneller machbar sein, aber so viele dateien in einem Ordner sind nicht der Normalfall.

Das mit der Struktur war kein Vorwurf. Hat mich nur gewundert. wenn Cinelera das so macht kannst du natürlich nix dafür.

Sebastian

----------

## lituxer

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Und wo wir gerade bei kritik an Dolphin sind: Schon mal dolphin per kdesu gestartet und versucht ein paar Verzeichnisse zu löschen, ggf sogar leere oder gerade selbst erzeugte leere wieder zu löschen? Bei mir hängt er sich da ziemlich häufig auf! Habt ihr das auch?

 

Häufig kann ich nicht bestätigen.  Bei mir ist das so, einmal will er, einmal nicht. Das ist irgendwie auch nicht nachvollziehbar.

Was meiner Meinung nach was bringt, ist das man mal das .kde4 Verzeichnis neuanlegt. 

Gerade nach Updates habe ich immer Performance Probleme gehabt. Das war bei 4.3 und jetzt auf 4.4 der Fall. Auf jedenfall brachte mir das neuanlegen immer Vorteile.  Einen Versuch ist es wert.

----------

## franzf

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Der mc ist doch aber auf der Konsole. Der macht also nix anders als den Text an zu zeigen.
> 
> Der Gui Explorer muss für jede Datei ein Bildchen laden und dieses anzeigen. Das dauert nun mal sein Zeit. Klar wird das noch ein bisschen schneller machbar sein, aber so viele dateien in einem Ordner sind nicht der Normalfall.

 

Sry, aber du scheinst ziemlich wenig Ahnung zu haben wie schnell GUI eigentlich ist  :Very Happy: 

Da gibt es die schöne "chip"-Demo in den Qt4-Sourcen. Schau dir die mal an. Da werden 40000 Items in einer Scene angezeigt. Insgesamt stellen 4 Views diese Scene dar. Macht 40000 * 4 = 160000 Items malen. Das geht absolut ohne Verzögerung!

Ich hab das jetzt "aufgebohrt" und stelle pro Scene 160000 Items dar, also 160000 * 4 = 640000 Items malen! Das hat nen Lag von 1-2 Sekunden! Nix mit 30 Sekunden warten. (Das muss ich nichtmal mit 640000 Items pro Scene, also 2.56Mio Items malen)

Das Problem am lahmen Gui-Dateimanager wurde schon oft genug diskutiert. Einerseits holen die unter Linux die Info zum Dateityp nicht aus der Endung sondern aus dem Dateiheader (Dateilesen erforderlich, dauert schon mal länger als nur nen String zerschnippeln), dann schauen die meisten noch in die Unterordner. Dann werden meistens noch andere Metadaten extrahiert.

Wenn das der MC machen täte wäre er auch so langsam wie Dolphin  :Razz: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also nach meinen Erfahrungen ist da gtkNautilus noch sehr viel langsamer. Ist mir beim Firefox aufgefallen, wenn man da auswählen soll, mit welcher Anwendung ein Link geöffnet werden soll. Und wenn man dann auf /usr/bin geht, das dauert ewig. Ist beim Dolphin sehr viel schneller. Hab es gerade  mal ausprobiert, da gibt es ja unten diesen Fortschrittsbalken. Der läuft bei mir bis 77% und bleibt dann stehen. Es ist aber alles da.

Dolphn macht halt viel mehr als der MC. Erst mal werden die Dateien nach irgendwas sortiert, ohne geht nicht, dann werden die Unterordner gescannt, damit du dafür die Größeninformationen bekommst. Das mit dem Dateityp wurde ja schon gesagt. Ob nun Vorschaubild oder nicht, du willst ja eine Datei mit der richtigen Anwendung öffnen.

Und ich schätze, die Entwickler haben das mit maximal 100 Dateien getestet. Man kann die Routinen bestimmt um den Faktor 10 beschleunigen, es hat nur noch keiner daran gedacht.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich meinte schon das der da alles angucken muss. Das malen der Bildchen dauert nicht lange, der muss ja aber ert ma ermitteln ermitteln was da ist, dann was es für typen sind usw. Das dauert halt.

Was auch viel mit rein spielt ist die Art der Platte. Ich hab /usr/bin auf ner ssd. Das ist mit Dolphin nach dem Enter drücken sofort da. Ohne Ladebalken.

Wenn ich allerdings nen Ordner mit 200.000 txt Dateien auf der selben ssd angucke dauert das auch ewig. ls -l macht das in ein paar Sekunden.

Sebastian

----------

## Randy Andy

Ich danke Euch für die sachdienlichen Hinweise und Ausführungen.

Dadurch hat es die Sache für mich ins rechte Licht gerückt, gut das wir 'drüber gesprochen haben!

Jetzt wär's nur noch schön wenn bald Bugs beseitigt, und performance improved würden. Na ja, früher oder später wird's schon noch.

Bis denne, Andy.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man bei KDE im Gegensatz zu Gnome auf Wünsche der Anwender reagiert.... Also ich denke, das war ein guter Hinweis, wo man etwas tun kann/muss.

----------

## schachti

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Jetzt wär's nur noch schön wenn bald Bugs beseitigt, und performance improved würden. Na ja, früher oder später wird's schon noch.

 

Probleme können aber nur gelöst werden, wenn sie bekannt sind, also im Bugzilla oder auf ähnlichen Wegen gemeldet werden.   :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Iss schon klar   :Wink:  ,

und mach ich auch öfters. Aber hab halt auch nicht immer Zeit dafür , und dann muss man eben Prioritäten setzen.

Kde hat doch auch so'ne Funktionalität Fehler gleich als Bugreport zu senden, bin dem schon mal gefolgt, aber dann kam eine Meldung das nun doch nicht genügend Infos für ein Bugtracking zur verfügung stünden.

Ich glaub das ist eil ich die pakete ohne das Flag "debug" gebaut habe. Dachte mir das kann ja wieder performance kosten, und das nur um Bugtacking zu machen... eher was für Entwickler, dachte ich.

Habt ihr Erfahrung, gibt's Messungen was das kostet bzw. bringt?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Das debug-Flag ist dazu nicht notwendig. Ich hab schon einige aussagekräftige Backtraces dadurch erhalten. Debug-Symbole brauchst du, um an gegebener Stelle den Wert von Variablen lesen zu können usw. Den prinzipiellen Callstack bekommst du auch ohne diese Symbole. Und das reicht zur Orientierung of schon aus.

Ansonsten kostet debug schon ordentlich Performance. Für den täglichen Einsatz nicht empfehlenswert.

----------

## Randy Andy

Aha franzf,

so ist das also.

Danke für die Info.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für eine Diskussion... Dolphin liest Verzeichnisse zu langsam ein. Und das Problem analysiere ich mit -g????

----------

## pieter_parker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das Problem am lahmen Gui-Dateimanager wurde schon oft genug diskutiert. Einerseits holen die unter Linux die Info zum Dateityp nicht aus der Endung sondern aus dem Dateiheader (Dateilesen erforderlich, dauert schon mal länger als nur nen String zerschnippeln), dann schauen die meisten noch in die Unterordner. Dann werden meistens noch andere Metadaten extrahiert. 

 

kann man dieses in unterverzeichnisse schauen beim dolphin abstellen ?

also so das er nur reinschaut wenn ich auch in das verzeichnis rein möchte

wie funktioniert das denn das ich über kde den kde jungs sagen kann was sie am kde verbessern könnten ?

----------

